# Leaning on things to sleep



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

My 6 months old Cookie likes to lean on his food tube when she sleeps at night. She will only sleep next to her food tube and leans her chest on it. This doesn't happen during naps, only during nighttime. She doesn't sleep with one foot up like other birds and also doesn't stick her head between her wings. We've had her for 1.5 months and she's always been this way. Is it just her way of sleeping, or is this something to worry about?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

There are lots of birds who sleep in different positions.. or even in different spots. It honestly to me doesn't sound like something to worry about. She finds it comfy. In a few months, she may prefer another sleeping spot. When you are asleep, she may be in a different position. They are very attentive. But this doesn't sound like a worrisome question.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmm... She may still be adjusting to her surroundings. Dandelion sleeps on her water dish every single night and she's been with me about that long. As with the abnormal sleeping position, I've heard it's a sign of being sick. Maybe others can contribute more help....


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Are there any other signs of being sick? Is your bird eating fine? Is your bird pooing alright? How is their demeanor?

Rainfeather... What indication are you speaking of regarding a bird sleeping in a certain spot as being a sign of illness?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

DyArianna said:


> Are there any other signs of being sick? Is your bird eating fine? Is your bird pooing alright? How is their demeanor?
> 
> Rainfeather... What indication are you speaking of regarding a bird sleeping in a certain spot as being a sign of illness?


No, there is no other sign of sickness. We took her to the vet for a physical and he said that she's healthy. She eats well everyday and her droppings have been normal. She's very chatty and curious about her surroundings most days.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Then at this point.. I wouldn't worry. Chalk it up to a quirk. this is where he/she likes to sleep.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Rainfeather was addressing the way the bird sleeps..without the foot or head tucked. But, rainfeather, this does not matter because birds sleep in different positions. 

The only time the position should be worried about is when it changes. So, if your bird sleeps with the foot and head tucked in and then stops doing this it can be a sign of illness. This is because the bird most likely is experiencing balance issues and is using the second foot to securely rest on the perch. 

Following this change, the bird will typically begin sleeping on the floor of the cage as they become weaker and cannot balance at all anymore.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cookietiel, I think your bird sleeps beside the food tube because it feels more secure there. Sleeping beside that blocks one side of the cage so the bird only has to look for danger from 3 sides instead of 4.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Very good point.  And that is definitely something to keep in mind. However, this is fairly a new bird and it just apparently found a spot is was used to. I bet that this was where they could sleep before you got them.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, this all makes sense. She probably just feels more secure there. Thank you everyone!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> The only time the position should be worried about is when it changes. So, if your bird sleeps with the foot and head tucked in and then stops doing this it can be a sign of illness. This is because the bird most likely is experiencing balance issues and is using the second foot to securely rest on the perch.
> 
> Following this change, the bird will typically begin sleeping on the floor of the cage as they become weaker and cannot balance at all anymore.


Oh okay. This is where I must have messed up. That's right. Thanks for the correction


----------

